# March 2012 Game Discussion Thread



## Salomon (Mar 10, 2009)

Fri 02 vs Golden State W
Sun 04 vs Chicago L
Mon 05 @ Milwaukee L 
Wed 07 vs Boston W
Fri 09 vs Utah W
Sun 11 @ New York W 
Wed 14 @ Indiana L 
Fri 16 vs Miami L
Sat 17 @ Chicago L 
Mon 19 @ Charlotte W 
Wed 21 vs New York L 
Fri 23 vs Boston W
Sun 25 @ San Antonio L 
Tue 27 vs Cleveland W
Fri 30 @ Washington L 
Sat 31 vs Atlanta W


----------



## Salomon (Mar 10, 2009)

*Game 37: Golden State Warriors (14-18) @ Philadelphia 76ers (21-15) [03/02- 8pm est]*

http://espn.go.com/nba/preview?id=320302020



> On a night commemorating Wilt Chamberlain scoring 100 points, an entire team might not even reach that mark in his hometown of Philadelphia.
> 
> The 76ers rarely give up 100 and haven't scored that many in nearly six weeks, and they'll face a struggling Golden State Warriors offense Friday night in a matchup of Chamberlain's former teams on the 50th anniversary of his historic performance.
> 
> ...


----------



## Salomon (Mar 10, 2009)

*Game 38: Chicago Bulls (30-8) @ Philadelphia 76ers (22-15) [03/04- 7pm est]*

http://espn.go.com/nba/preview?id=320304020



> The Philadelphia 76ers have been one of the few teams to have repeated success frustrating Derrick Rose and the Chicago Bulls.
> 
> Last month's lopsided loss in Philadelphia still bothers the league's reigning MVP.
> 
> ...


----------



## Salomon (Mar 10, 2009)

Good theatrics there by Thad.


----------



## Salomon (Mar 10, 2009)

*Game 39: Philadelphia 76ers (22-15) @ Milwaukee Bucks (14-23) [03/05- 8pm est]*

http://espn.go.com/nba/preview?id=320305015



> The Philadelphia 76ers may be mired in their worst stretch of the season, but they're still atop the Atlantic Division.
> 
> Continued struggles may put that status in doubt soon.
> 
> ...


----------



## Salomon (Mar 10, 2009)

*Game 41: Utah Jazz (19-19) @ Philadelphia 76ers (23-17) [03/09- 7pm est]*

http://espn.go.com/nba/preview?id=320309020



> Evan Turner helped the struggling Philadelphia 76ers earn what they hope was a key victory their last time out. They may need a similar performance from him if they want to end their struggles against the Utah Jazz.
> 
> The Sixers' new starting shooting guard looks to build on arguably the best performance of his career when his team, seeking its first back-to-back wins in nearly a month, tries to begin turning around a long run of futility against the Jazz on Friday night.
> 
> ...


----------



## Salomon (Mar 10, 2009)

*Game 42: Philadelphia 76ers (24-17) @ New York Knicks (18-22) [03/11- 12pm est]*

http://espn.go.com/nba/preview?id=320311018



> A few weeks ago when Linsanity was still sweeping the nation, it appeared the New York Knicks might be on track to pass the slumping Philadelphia 76ers for the Atlantic Division lead.
> 
> While the 76ers seemed to right the ship this week, the Knicks have fallen further behind them with a winless March.
> 
> ...


----------



## Salomon (Mar 10, 2009)

*Game 43: Philadelphia 76ers (25-17) @ Indiana Pacers (24-16) [03/14- 7pm est]*

http://espn.go.com/nba/preview?id=320314011



> When the Philadelphia 76ers selected Evan Turner with the No. 2 overall pick in the 2010 draft, they envisioned a dynamic player who can help in their rebuilding project.
> 
> That plan is beginning to come to fruition.
> 
> ...


----------



## mr_flojo (Jan 20, 2012)

*The NBA: Tune Up*

"We've been playing pretty good on the road," guard Rodney Stuckey said. "We've just got to finish. It will be a test but I think we're up for the challenge."

When the Pistons got off to a 4-20 start, another trip to the lottery seemed inevitable. Their recent play has provided a glimmer of hope they can reach the postseason, but that could vanish over the next three weeks.

They play nine of the next 10 games on the road, where they have gone 3-15. Only Charlotte has fewer road victories than the Pistons, who moved their home record to one game above .500 with a 105-86 victory over Toronto Saturday night. A five-game West Coast trip begins in Utah Monday.

Coach Lawrence Frank has seen encouraging signs in the team's last five road games. The Pistons beat New Jersey and Boston and blew fourth-quarter leads against Cleveland and Memphis, sandwiched by a clunker in Toronto right before the All-Star break.

"You look at the Memphis game, at the six-minute mark, it's anyone's game," he said. "In Cleveland, we had a (big) lead and couldn't handle it. We're playing better on the road, we just have to sustain it and understand when we get to the moment of truth, defenses crank up and we have to be ready to take that challenge."

They've accepted the challenge at The Palace the last two weeks, resulting in a string of four wins in the last five games. That, coupled with New York's recent struggles, has moved the Pistons within 3 1/2 games of the eighth and final playoff spot in the Eastern Conference.

"Back when we were 4-20, I didn't think about the lottery, and now with whatever our record is, I don't think about the lottery," Frank said. "We've just got to continue to plow away and get better. I don't pay attention to the standings."

He does look at the statistics, and they have improved dramatically since that woeful start. The Pistons were outscored by an average of 96.9-86.1 during the first 24 games. Since then, they've outscored the opposition by an average of 94.0-92.7.

"It starts at the defensive end," Frank said. "We're playing much more consistent defensively. We're getting into the paint, we're getting more baskets in transition, we're defending the 3 better, we've had a huge jump in points per possession, we're getting to the free throw line. There's probably 16 different factors where we've gotten better in each of those areas."

They'll need to keep improving to survive the next three weeks and still be on the fringes of the playoff race. 

March 12, 2012 stat-stuffers:

MIL over NJN, 105-99
Brandon Jennings scored 18 of his 34 points in the second half and the Milwaukee Bucks beat the New Jersey Nets for the 10th straight time. Drew Gooden had 15 of his 23 points after halftime, with Milwaukee able to overcome a slow start to remain undefeated against New Jersey for more than three years. For the Nets, a career game from Kris Humphries wasn't enough to overcome the absence of star point guard Deron Williams, who sat out his second straight game because of a strained right calf.

CHI over NYK, 104-99
Derrick Rose scored 32 points and helped the Bulls pull away down the stretch en route to a victory over the Knicks, keeping New York winless in March. Rose added 7 assists and 6 rebounds as the Bulls improved to 10-1 over their last 11 games. Chicago received a spark off the bench from Taj Gibson, who contributed 15 points and 13 rebounds. Carmelo Anthony scored 21 points on as many shots for the Knicks, who have dropped six straight games, tying a season high.

CHA over NOH, 73-71
Bismack Biyombo blocked Trevor Ariza's dunk in the final seconds as the Charlotte Bobcats held on for their sixth win of the season in a game between the worst teams in both conferences. Ariza got free on the right side after an inbounds pass with 5.2 seconds left and drove hard to the basket, but Biyombo was there to reject his dunk. The Bobcats, with the worst record in the NBA at 6-34, snapped a three-game losing streak. Meanwhile, New Orleans had lost five of six for a 10-32 record -- worst in the Western Conference.

SAS over WAS, 112-97
Tony Parker had 31 points and 7 assists in his return to the lineup, helping the San Antonio Spurs continue their recent dominance over the Washington Wizards. The Spurs have now won 12 in a row over the Wizards, who have lost 12 straight in the Alamo City. Tim Duncan added 14 points to surpass Clyde Drexler (22,195) into 25th place on the NBA's all-time career-scoring list. The Spurs improved to 3-3 on a seven-game homestand that ends Wednesday against Orlando. JaVale McGee ended with 21 points and 15 rebounds for the Wizards, who fell to 3-15 away from the nation's capital this season. 

UTA over DET, 105-90
Al Jefferson scored 13 of his 33 points in the fourth quarter and sparked a late run that gave the Jazz a victory over the Pistons. Jefferson, whose grandmother passed away over the weekend, also pulled down 12 rebounds and made his first career three-pointer in the closing seconds. The Jazz were coming off a 2-3 road trip. Detroit was trying to build off a perfect three-game homestand, but fell in Utah for the ninth straight time. Rodney Stuckey scored a team-high 29 points and handed out 7 assists in defeat.

MIN over PHX, 127-124
Kevin Love scored 23 of his 30 points in the second half, leading the Timberwolves past the Suns in a back-and- forth shootout. Minnesota started its seven-game road trip by ending a nine-game losing streak to Phoenix. It was a nice boost for the T-Wolves, who lost rookie star Ricky Rubio to a season-ending knee injury last week. Nikola Pekovic added 24 points and 8 rebounds to contribute in snapping a two-game slide. This was Phoenix's first setback at home since losing to Golden State on February 22.

BOS over LAC, 94-85
Paul Pierce scored 25 points and made some clutch shots down the stretch, helping the Boston Celtics defeat the Los Angeles Clippers. Kevin Garnett added 21 points and 8 rebounds for the Celtics, who bounced back from a loss to the Lakers on Sunday. Ray Allen tallied 15 points and Rajon Rondo donated 12 points and 10 assists. Blake Griffin ended with 24 points and 9 boards for the Clippers, who have lost two in a row and four of five. 

*Super Scorers (Top scorers of the night!)*
Brandon Jennings (MIL) – 34
Al Jefferson (UTA) – 33
Derrick Rose (CHI) – 32
Tony Parker (SAS) & Kris Humphries (NJN) – 31 

*Ragin’ Rebounders (Top rebounders of the night!)*
Kris Humphries (NJN) – 18
Chris Kaman 16
Javale McGee (WAS) – 15 

*Dynamic Dishers (Top playmakers of the night!)*
Rajon Rondo (BOS) & Steve Nash (PHX) – 10
Luke Ridnour (MIN) & Jarrett Jack (NOH) – 9 

*Terrific Thieves (Top thieves of the night!)*
Paul Millsap (UTA) – 5
Mo Williams (LAC) & Gustavo Ayon (NOH) – 4 

*Boomin’ Blockers (Top blockers of the night!)*
Bismack Biyombo (CHA) – 4
A LOT with 3!!!

*Sharpshooters (Top 3-point shooters of the night!)*
Brandon Jennings (MIL) – 6
Kevin Love (MIN) – 5
Channing Frye (PHX) & Nick Young (WAS) – 4 

*March 12, 2012 First Five*
C – Al Jefferson (UTA) – 33pts, 12rebs, 2blks, 1ast
F – Kris Humphries (NJN) – 31pts, 18rebs, 3blks, 2stls, 1ast
F – Jared Dudley (PHX) – 28pts, 9rebs, 1ast, 1stl, 1blk
G – Brandon Jennings (MIL) – 34pts, 7rebs, 7asts, 6 treys, 2blks
G – Tony Parker (SAS) – 31pts, 7asts, 3rebs, 1stl, 1blk

*Honorable Mention:*
Rodney Stuckey (DET) – 29pts, 7asts, 4rebs, 2stls
Steve Nash (PHX) – 25pts, 10asts, 3rebs
Drew Gooden (MIL) – 23pts, 8rebs, 7asts, 1stl


_Source: HoopNut.blogspot.com

*Game recaps were compiled and compressed from the Sports Network._


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wrong thread, bro.


----------



## Salomon (Mar 10, 2009)

*Game 44: Miami Heat (31-11) @ Philadelphia 76ers (25-18) [03/16- 7pm est]*

http://espn.go.com/nba/preview?id=320316020



> Though things haven't gone well lately for the Miami Heat, especially on the road, visiting Philadelphia might be a welcome sight.
> 
> The Heat go for a 10th straight regular-season win over the 76ers -- a team they have really dominated in 2012 -- and enter Friday night trying to avoid their longest road losing streak in nearly four years.
> 
> ...


----------



## Salomon (Mar 10, 2009)

*Game 45: Philadelphia 76ers (25-19) @ Chicago Bulls (36-10) [03/17- 8pm est]*

http://espn.go.com/nba/preview?id=320317004



> The Chicago Bulls might have the best record in the NBA, but without star guard Derrick Rose they've found it hard at times to play at a high level.
> 
> With Rose possibly out for a third straight game, the Bulls face a tough challenge trying to bounce back from a rare home loss when they host the Philadelphia 76ers on Saturday night.
> 
> ...


----------



## Salomon (Mar 10, 2009)

*Game 46: Philadelphia 76ers (25-20) @ Charlotte Bobcats (7-36) [03/19- 7pm est]*

http://espn.go.com/nba/preview?id=320319030



> With their Atlantic Division lead on the verge of slipping away, the Philadelphia 76ers are probably looking forward to a matchup with the worst team in the league.
> 
> Trips to Charlotte haven't often brought out the best in the 76ers, though, and the Bobcats will bring a healthier team into Monday night's game at Time Warner Cable Arena than during the season's first two meetings.
> 
> ...


----------



## Salomon (Mar 10, 2009)

*Game 47: New York Knicks (22-24) @ Philadelphia 76ers (26-20) [03/21- 7pm est]*

http://espn.go.com/nba/preview?id=320321020



> The New York Knicks' revival under coach Mike Woodson is turning the Atlantic Division into a three-team race.
> 
> The Philadelphia 76ers would prefer to keep that from happening.
> 
> ...


----------



## Salomon (Mar 10, 2009)

*Game 48: Boston Celtics (25-21) @ Philadelphia 76ers (26-21) [03/23- 8pm est]*

http://espn.go.com/nba/preview?id=320323020



> Philadelphia had a relatively easy time beating a tired Boston Celtics team in the rivals' only previous meeting this season. Based on the way both teams have played of late, the 76ers don't expect things to be nearly as easy this time around.
> 
> Looking to bounce back from their latest defeat, the reeling 76ers try to prevent the visiting Celtics from overtaking them for first place in the Atlantic Division on Friday night.
> 
> ...


----------



## Salomon (Mar 10, 2009)

*Game 49: Philadelphia 76ers (27-21) @ San Antonio Spurs (32-14) [03/25- 7pm est]*

http://espn.go.com/nba/preview?id=320325024



> The San Antonio Spurs have had to shuffle their lineup during the first two games of a back-to-back-to-back stretch, but they continue finding players to step up.
> 
> The Spurs will try to win their fourth straight and continue their home dominance against the Atlantic Division-leading Philadelphia 76ers on Sunday.
> 
> ...


----------



## Salomon (Mar 10, 2009)

*Game 50: Cleveland Cavaliers (17-29) @ Philadelphia 76ers (27-22) [03/27- 7pm est]*

http://espn.go.com/nba/preview?id=320327020



> The Philadelphia 76ers haven't been playing particularly well lately. Having Andre Iguodala back in the lineup could help change that.
> 
> Iguodala may return from injury when the host 76ers go for a fourth consecutive victory over the slumping Cleveland Cavaliers on Tuesday night.
> 
> ...


----------



## Salomon (Mar 10, 2009)

Luke Walton sighting.


----------



## Salomon (Mar 10, 2009)

*Game 51: Philadelphia 76ers (28-22) @ Washington Wizards (11-39) [03/30- 7pm est]*

http://espn.go.com/nba/preview?id=320330027



> The Philadelphia 76ers aren't panicking after dropping into a tie for the Atlantic Division lead, even with one of their starters missing the last two games.
> 
> Andre Iguodala will be a game-time decision Friday night when the 76ers try to complete a four-game season sweep of the lowly Washington Wizards.
> 
> ...


----------



## Salomon (Mar 10, 2009)

*Game 52: Atlanta Hawks (31-22) @ Philadelphia 76ers (28-23) [03/31- 7pm est]*

http://espn.go.com/nba/preview?id=320331020



> The Philadelphia 76ers have entered every day of 2012 leading the Atlantic Division.
> 
> Until now.
> 
> ...


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Guess the schedule finally caught up with you guys?

What happened? seems like just yesterday Philly was the #2 seed.


----------



## Salomon (Mar 10, 2009)

They have one of the most slowest, softest, and unathletic big man rotation in the league (Thaddeus Young is more of a combo-forward), so it was just a matter of time til teams start picking up the slack.

Missing a extra wing shooter or two doesn't help much either.


----------

